# Do I have an account in PayPal by default if I shop from ebay?



## Sarath (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't know if Paisapay and PayPal are the same thing or from the same origins but discrete by themselves.

I shopped through ebay recently and I was under the impression that I have a paypal account since I entered my details in paisapay. However I am pretty convinced that Paypal is completely different from paisapay and there is no co-relation between them. I just want to verify it and want to know your opinion.

Thanks.


----------



## asingh (Aug 15, 2011)

^^
Correct, they are not related.


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 22, 2011)

No, you can checkout as a guest on paypal. Never shopped using PaisaPay


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 22, 2011)

They are not related !


----------



## PraKs (Aug 22, 2011)

If you are an Indian staying in Indian using Indian CC. How do you pay on ebay.com using paypal  ?

Any help ?


----------



## KDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

^^ try eBay global easybuy


----------

